# X-Files Boys...tons of pics!



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Wellll hello there!









Nap Time









Devil was literally trying to pick this up and carry it around...not working very well for him!









Sleepy Paper Clip









We're all cute and innocent...









Kill the Tissue!









Emy


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Pics aren't working!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are so cute!!! xD I LOVE that 2nd to last pic!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Eeps, how come I can't see them? *pouts*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Aww...poor Kimmiekins. I can see them fine! >.<


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

aaawwww....they both are so cute....i love the ones face markings!


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

aaawwww....they both are so cute....i love the ones face markings!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so cute!!


----------

